# about brother relationship



## dofer (Jul 23, 2010)

Dear friends i have a silver toy poodle an girl, and her brother is leaving near by.
their is an option that the have Conjugal relations? (i dont know if she know that is her broter becuse we thake her in 7 week and her brother was token at 2 manth).

thnks
ofer 


the Second
we give her 0.1543235835295 lbs\70 gram a day Propalin isnt to mach?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, she does not know it is her brother. She will mate with him if given the chance. I would get her spayed ASAP! 

I have never heard of the Propalin. What are you using it for?

Also, I dont mean to be rude, but it is very hard to read and get through your post with the spelling/grammer mistakes. I took me awhile on some things to understand what you were saying.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

That is probably not a good idea. If there are bad things back in the line, they are more likely to come out with a close breeding like brother-sister.

Why do you want to breed your girl anyway?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Even if she recognized him as her brother, it would not prevent conjugal relations - dogs do not have an incest taboo. If there is a chance your dog mated with her brother, I would contact your vet immediately for advice - a brother/sister mating is a very bad idea, and could result in very sickly puppies.

I do not know about Propalin - this would be another question for your vet.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Dofer appears to know very little english...maybe from a country where "conjugal visits" are common place.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Dofer appears to know very little english...maybe from a country where "conjugal visits" are common place.



?????


----------



## dofer (Jul 23, 2010)

*about english*

the english and hebrew are written not the same way as any other language its make me to write sentences like in hebrew
so im sorry but i will try to improve it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*dofer:* I had no problem at all understanding your first post! My dear, long-departed grandfather and grandmother used to write to me phonetically, as Russian and Yiddish were the languages they knew best. I have to this day saved all their letters, they are very dear to me. _Happy Rosh Hashana_ and good luck with your dear poodle! You will get lots of good advice and support from the many kind and knowledgable people on this forum.


----------

